

Understanding Carrier IQ technology [pdf] - acak
http://www.carrieriq.com/PR.20111212.pdf

======
acak
Article on The Verge:

[http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/13/2632410/carrier-iq-
says-i...](http://www.theverge.com/2011/12/13/2632410/carrier-iq-says-it-
unintentionally-collected-encrypted-sms-is-working)

